# unable to unbrick



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

i am trying to fix a g Nexus if i am able to fix it i will purchase it from the owner who owned it.......He unlocked bootloader and was running a JB Rom after two weeks it boot looped out of nowhere and now cant get it to woork ...i go into fastboot conect the phone to my pc with in my tools folder i open a comand prompt window and type...

adb reboot bootloader<------no devices recognized but still flashes the images if i skip
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img<-------OK
fastboot reboot-bootloader<-------OK
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img<-------OK
fastboot reboot-bootloader<--------OK
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img<--stays stuck will not move if i disconect i get ***FAILED <command write failed <Too many links>> error***
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot oem lock

im just trying to get this phone running from stock thanks for any replies.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

How long did you wait? CDMA radio takes a little while.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Search bricked jb and there are some relevant threads also.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Patience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

I let it sit for 3 hours..... I was watching a movie and just left it alone....... I was able to get into recovery but he had no roms to flash on sd card did a factory reset to see it that helped and no go.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you tried just adb pushing one to the sdcard then flashing it in recovery?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock/#entry764332

i'd follow these directions


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

i tried back to stock from the link provided and i got this error....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems you need to flash the ek02 radio first?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-vzwreturn-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

Try this, not sure why the nexus 7 forum was linked instead of this one.


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

its been an hour and it never moved.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you tried adb pushing a ROM and flashing via recovery?


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

i was just googling how to do that but most you have to mount sd card through cwr ...nexus has onboard ...so i have no idea how to push


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think the phones bricked. I think what you have here is a radio brick. This could of happened when flashing the new radios over leaked radios without flashing the original radios first. For instance the 4.0.4 radios were originally built to update one of the 4.0.2 radios and completely rewrite the other. So if you were on the 4.0.3 radios and flashed the 4.0.4 radios without first going back to the 4.0.2 radios this could of caused a serious issue.


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah i didnt do this i was planning to buy it from the owner but since i cant unbrick i will just give it back .....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

themistah said:


> yeah i didnt do this i was planning to buy it from the owner but since i cant unbrick i will just give it back .....


So try flashing the radio it suggested then flash the image? Or at least try the adb push. Can't help you if you won't help yourself.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Odin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

I will try to flash a rom through adb and I don't know much about Odin... I'm more familiar with moto devices... Samsung is new to me.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

OP, you have to flash in recovery after pushing the ROM with adb into sdcard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

I tried pushing zip through adb when I go into cwm recovery I get this error E:can't mount /sdcard/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

adb push a_rom.zip /data/meda


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Your best bet is to follow the link I provided only using files meant for the Galaxy Nexus toro/mysid: https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-imm76k-factory-98d21321.tgz


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Odin my friend,
My computer never recognizes the adb devices but it works, you can test it by trying this command in terminal
fastboot reboot-bootloader
If it reboots, your good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

in the comand window when i push the file a whole menu of commands appear it doesnt tell me if it transferred the file......in cwm i cant find any file anything that has to do with looking for a file i keep getting cant mount sd card error ...

i did try your link but the phone gets stuck when flashing cdma radio


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Odin my friend,
> My computer never recognizes the adb devices but it works, you can test it by trying this command in terminal
> fastboot reboot-bootloader
> If it reboots, your good.
> ...


If your computer never recognizes adb devices, you need to update your drivers.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

themistah said:


> in the comand window when i push the file a whole menu of commands appear it doesnt tell me if it transferred the file......in cwm i cant find any file anything that has to do with looking for a file i keep getting cant mount sd card error ...
> 
> i did try your link but the phone gets stuck when flashing cdma radio


I'll give you $50 for the phone


----------



## themistah (Dec 21, 2011)

haha it isnt mine my gf ended up getting me an s3 for my bday so im giving this phone back since i cant unbrick ....but it bugs the hell out of me that im not able to unbrick thats why i keep going at it


----------

